# Smallest breed of Frontosa



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

I am considering buying some frontosa.. But id like to know the smallest breed of frontosa that could fit in a 125G tank?

Thanks


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

I really don't think you'll find a pronounced difference in size between localities, females will attain about 10" and males up to 15" regardless.

Tank dimensions providing, I'd go for whatever locality you like and shoot for a small group - maybe 1 male and 3 females.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

ok, so i can basically just pick whatever is available to me? but 1m/3f? and how can i sex them?

i havent bought the tank.. but it will probably be a 4ft or a 6ft


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Just make sure the tank has enough depth too - 2 ft would be ideal. Hight is pretty much negligable.

I'd start with a group of say 10 juveniles - as they grow up the largest of the group will most likely be male, remove him and another alpha male will emerge, rinse and repeat until you've weeded the males down to 1 or 2.

When they get large enough (6"+) you should be able to vent them to more accurately determine the sex. There is a good article here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/frontosa_sexing.php


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

I would try and get a 6ft 125gal tank if possible. If you get and adult colony go with 1m 5 female or 2m 5f would work too. The length is the most important thing with Fronts and a 6ft tank is pretty important with some males, it helps curve the aggression and gives them space when they dart. If you buy adults get them from someone with a good rep and don't be afraid to ask questions. You will need to vent them if you want to know what sex they are, but most people just starting out will by them from someone who has already vented them or knows the female ratio because they have spawned.

If buying fry again make sure they have a good rep and be careful about buying fry and getting a different variant then what was sold to you. If you plan on growing them up I would start with 12 and weed out the males over time so that you have a good ratio. Good luck picking out you new fish.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.

One last question. I would love to put them with my arowana.. which is only about 4" right now but in the future when i get the big tank i would want to put them with him. But the PH level is an issue. But i see tonnes of videos on youtube of tanks with a silver arowana with frontosa.. how is this possible? to be able to have a PH at about 7.0 to 7.2 would the frontosa survive?


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not an expert on this, but I think it would depend on how far removed your frontosa are from the lake, meaning how many generations they have been in the hobby. Burundis have been around the hobby for ages, so if you bought some that came from many generations of living in a lower pH, fish store-type water, they might have had time to adapt and be OK. Anything that is still within a few generations of wild caught fish would probably have a much harder time.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok so ill take a look and see if my LFS has burundis... and do more reasearch on how i could possible be able to accomplish this  :roll:


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

The Arowana might spook the fronts since the arowanas are constantly on the move at the water level of the tank IMO.


----------



## bowhunter28 (Jan 30, 2010)

IMO i would not keep an arrowana with fronts. They are very different species with very different needs.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

I have seen a couple tanks with Arrowana and fronts, so in theory it can be done. I personally would not. Fronts tend to be ok with any ph over 7 but 7.6 - 8.6 is ideal. Frotosa.com is the place to get massive ammounts of front knowlege.


----------

